# The Arafura File Snake (Acrochordus arafurae)



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 11, 2004)

hi all,
i just have another question, im pretty shore i want one because they live totaly in the water and i have a spare 5 footer tank just wondering does anyone have bad stories about this snake or know something that i might not know that i shoud know befor getting this snake


Thanks for the help
ashley


----------



## Hickson (Jul 11, 2004)

Snakes NT have a care sheet on the species.

http://www.snakesnt.com/

Hix


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

From what I've heard and read they are fairly hard to keep.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 11, 2004)

Many years ago, I have kept a similar Indonesian sub-species, they were commonly called 'Elephant trunk' snakes.
I found the wild caught animals that I had to feed well on live fish, but they needed their water changing alot, and a good amount of airation.

Also found that you should make sure the tank lid is very secure, as they can climb out if the water is high or you have branches half submerged.

Easy to handle, although they aren't that keen on handling, never got bitten

Sorry it's not much in the way of info.

Neil


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks for that


----------



## ether (Jul 12, 2004)

At the taronga zoo where i did my work xp i had to feed them and all they ate where live gold fish basically. But other then that their setup seemed simple enough. Just a filter and sum pvc pipe for them to hide in.

Regards Ether


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Arafura file snakes are very hard long term captives. They do get very large (though slowly) up and over 2m...do you have a 5m fishtank?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm impressed :shock: I'd have to convert my pool


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

OK if you have a huge fish tank and are prepared to spend 20-30 buks a week feeding it as an adult...notto mention the need for bio filters etc...then get one! Very cool animals


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 12, 2004)

If anyone is getting these fine animals, (I'd get 'em myself if they were allowed in Victoria), I am selling off all my fish equipment including filters, heaters etc. MUCH cheaper than the shops


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

> spare 5 footer tank





> do you have a 5m fishtank?





> yes



I just figured out what was bugging me about this thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

i to have about 7 heaters, 3 filters and a few tanks if anyone is interested , as well as some fish and tanks. pick up only.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Baritji i didnt think that it would cost that much, i might think a bit more about it.

Thanks heaps
ashley


----------



## Tommo (Jul 13, 2004)

i was speaking to a guy at melbourne reptile warehouse and he told me they arnt aloud to keep them. does anyone know why? if they escape they wouldnt get to far on land and they would die at winter in they escaped


----------



## kevyn (Jul 13, 2004)

They're really cool snakes, but they sound like a total pain in the a$$.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 13, 2004)

Like any snake they aren't hard to keep provided you set them them up right, i know a couple of people who keep them and they throw about 20 goldfish in at a time and the fileys pick them off when they want them.
From what i gathered the PH levels where the hardest part, they can also be kept together, i've seen 4 (around 3ft long) in a tank about 1400Wx600Dx500H.
Lots of hollow logs and branches for them to hide in.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got the perfect tank here for them, it is such a pity we can't keep them down here 
The tank is already full of a very expensive meal for them too :twisted:


----------



## Ricko (Jul 13, 2004)

what iws that meal afro? a nice big black belt? or some frontosa??


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 13, 2004)

A whole breeding colony of Tropheus Ricko, plus assorted other Tanganyikans. Yes Guys, Exotics


----------



## Ricko (Jul 13, 2004)

nice. why you selling them all mate? more herps i gather?i want to get some peppermint catfish but i cant justify paying $200-$400 for adults and i would rather buy herps anyways.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes mate, I need the room for more herps, problem is I can't get anywhere near their value for the setup 
Yeah peppermints are cool  I like the plain old ancystrus too


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 14, 2004)

well thats a good question, Can i keep one in qld. 
i just sore them on snakesnt and said i wanted one dam.
does anyone know?

thanks heaps 
ashley


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 14, 2004)

There's some young one's for sale on 'Herp trader' for $130 each I think.

Contact your NPWS in QLD to make sure you are able to keep.

Good luck.

Neil


----------



## Tommo (Jul 14, 2004)

the snakesnt site says that only victoria cant keep them


----------



## Dicco (Jul 14, 2004)

You can keep em in QLD.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 14, 2004)

The Ballarat reptile park has some and they are really interesting animals.

There are definitely an animal I would like to see added to the Victorian schedules.

I really like the long long forks in their fine tounges.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks 
for all the help everyone i think im going to go for it and get one or 2, 

Thanks heaps 
ashley


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2004)

Liberated what size tanks do you have handy and also heaters and filters.Might aswell see what ya got.
My 3fter will do for a while but will be chasing some big a$$ 9fters or so.
PM me if you like.
I might be b interested if they are for the right price.

Cheers.


----------



## craig23 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a friend with 2 of them in brisbane, he has them set up in a tank and keeps the tank stocked with feeder goldfish. The file snakes just pick them off as they please and are growing very fast... I have read everywhere that they are slow growers but I think this is just in the wild, as they are relativly slow snakes and probably dont eat frequently in the wild.
He has also told me about the lady in NT that bred his two, she keeps 5 adult (5ft) file snakes in a 6ft aquarium set up with logs and stones and they breed frequently. I belive they are a great display snake, and set up properly are very easy to keep. My mate says frequent water changes, and a few feeder goldfish is all they need. easy. I think his tank is set at 28 degrees.

Craig


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 19, 2004)

hi all
i found this, dont know if anyone is interested but i found it

http://www.jcu.edu.au/school/tbiol/zoology/herp/Acrochordusarafurae.PDF


----------

